# OC bike trail



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Does anyone know if the trail is completely open from Doheny to San Juan or do you still have to get off, cut through the park and get back on?


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

I decided to try it today. It's clear again.


----------

